# sexkiste.de  Mahnung [ edit]



## daniell (12 Juni 2008)

Hallo, ich habe mich vor paar monaten auf sexkiste.de angemeldet und den 3 tage testzugang genutzt alerdings konnte das geld von 3,49 nicht abgbucht werden. und jetzt habe ich eine mahnung bekommen:wall:  wie schreibe ich dem jetzt ein widerruf das ich nur den 3 tage testzegang nutzen wollte :scherzkeks:


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: sexkiste.de  Mahnung [ edit]*

Lies dir mal die AGB durch, dort steht eigentlich alles drin. Außerdem gibt es schon einen Thread zu dem Thema: 





Reducal schrieb:


> Siehe dazu auch > HIER <, wohin dieser Threat ohnehin gehört.


----------

